# webcam...skype whereby google meet ..interest anywone?!



## boliverchadsworth (May 2, 2021)

I made that suggestion once before ..you would have thought I wanted to be a co signer on their bank account --sort of an unexpected reaction for me I was embarrassed and surprised --but going to suggest it again ...it maybe against the rules...if so, on me....-------just seem like putting a face on communications is the proper thing to do...

maybe not ...yet, I persist, one more time.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

@LSWOTE is looking for people to vchat with i think.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (May 2, 2021)

also in ks ...of course isnt that clear..isolation lockdown etc has done nothing for my soccial contacts hahhah


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

Nah! I’m happy to not be seen. It’s a plus for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2021)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I made that suggestion once before ..you would have thought I wanted to be a co signer on their bank account --sort of an unexpected reaction for me I was embarrassed and surprised --but going to suggest it again ...it maybe against the rules...if so, on me....-------just seem like putting a face on communications is the proper thing to do...
> 
> maybe not ...yet, I persist, one more time.


Not sure why you're persisting on this.  My answer has not changed since you last asked.
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-like-a-senior-forum-such-as-this-with.51759/


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2021)

boliverchadsworth said:


> also in ks ...of course isnt that clear..isolation lockdown etc has done nothing for my soccial contacts hahhah


I'm not interested in vchat. I'm also not interested in private chats with anymore men beyond the friends I already have here. No offense.


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2021)

delete


----------



## Gary O' (May 3, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not sure why you're persisting on this. My answer has not changed since you last asked.


You gave it a shot, Boli
Let's move on....or off


----------



## Sliverfox (May 3, 2021)

Its more  fun to imagine what  folks  look like.

In real life I have meant  several  chatters in person,,only to not 'hear' from them again when we are back on   forums we were in.


----------



## Gary O' (May 3, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Its more fun to imagine what folks look like.
> 
> In real life I have meant several chatters in person,,only to not 'hear' from them again when we are back on forums we were in.


Yeah, it's much more fun to let what's left of our imagination run wild
I mean, hey, it's the only thing left that can run.....or be wild

Now, where was I.....


----------

